# Add a sibling for my Pumpkin



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Welcome. There are quite a few good poodle breeders in Florida and some in surrounding states. I would reach out to the two poodle breed clubs in Florida and/or the one in Louisiana. They should know who the active breeders are in your region and also be able to steer you away from puppy mills or sketchy breeders. Florida - The Poodle Club of America. 








Louisiana - The Poodle Club of America







poodleclubofamerica.org


----------

